# is that safe to buy a LED in online shopping?



## sylva (Oct 25, 2012)

hi guys please clarify my doubts. Am planing to purchase  Samsung 32EH5000 led. In local showrooms its cost around 36500. but in online sites its  cost around 33000. In showrooms we can get company warranty, whether  will get company warranty in online  sites? am confused help me friends...


----------



## Flash (Oct 25, 2012)

You can, but buy the product from reputed sellers.

Try COD.


----------



## Minion (Oct 25, 2012)

sylva said:


> hi guys please clarify my doubts. Am planing to purchase  Samsung 32EH5000 led. In local showrooms its cost around 36500. but in online sites its  cost around 33000. In showrooms we can get company warranty, whether  will get company warranty in online  sites? am confused help me friends...



Buying TV locally will be better option as you can bargain You can easily get Samsung 32EH5000 for 31-32k try different dealers.
If every thing fails try flipkart.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes it is safe to buy online.
Apart from that do try some other shops/showrooms, as it is easily available for 31-32k in local market as well as online.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 5, 2012)

It is all safe to get a TV online...No issues..just go for it.


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Nov 14, 2012)

I don’t think so is there any issue or any problem to buy LED tv through online shopping. 2 months back when my cousin brother in Dehradun decided to buy a new tv then he never thought that it was possible through online, until I convinced him. His mind was stuck with LG 32LM6200 but when i check out the price from their official site it showed as 51 k which was above his budget. Then i checked out online shopping site like flipkart and snapdeal and found there was a price difference. Eventually I got this tv for him at 42k without any extra charges.
LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com
So, i would suggest you to go and check out the deals of tv in flipkart, snapdeal and other such reputed online sites. They are quite genuine and give you new and packed products at a discounted price.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Nov 26, 2012)

How can a user trust an unknown site especially when the buyer is going to invest a big amount on buying a high end product like 3D LED TV be it from Samsung, LG or any other company. I think firstly you need to find out the genuineness of the site. Check out users review about the delivery of the products and only then go for the online shopping.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Well, There are a lot of good genuine sites here in India from which you can get any product. I agree that getting a TV is slight different than getting any other product as you are spending a lot of amount on getting the TV.
You can choose site like Flipkat, Ebay or Naaptol which provide 100% genuine products.


----------



## Flash (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> You can choose site like Flipkat, Ebay or *Naaptol *which provide 100% genuine products.


I haven't heard any good reviews about Naaptol.
Anyone in TDF here, purchased anything from Naaptol?


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

sylva said:


> hi guys please clarify my doubts. Am planing to purchase  Samsung 32EH5000 led. In local showrooms its cost around 36500. but in online sites its  cost around 33000. In showrooms we can get company warranty, whether  will get company warranty in online  sites? am confused help me friends...



As far as getting the same product for a cheaper price, I think, most of the times, it's a good option to buy online, sans, the waiting with anxiety.
If you're gonna buy the product from online marketplaces like Ebay, or Naaptol, or Shopclues, etc., then there are a few things you need to carefully look at:
*1. The Warranty/Return Policy*: This is very common on Ebay that sellers import the products from abroad and sell off here in India at somewhat lower prices. Though this seems to be a good deal considering the price difference between local stores and the online store. You need to check out the type of warranty that comes with the product, you're about to purchase. You need to have a Manufacturer's Warranty, and also carefully check the duration of the warranty as well as the type of warranty. On, ebay for example, an LED TV selling locally for 42,000, may be selling for as low as 36,000, with a clause (1 Year Dealers Warranty), instead of a 1 year manufacturer's warranty, and IMO, in all possibilities, a manufacturer's warranty will be much better than a dealer's warranty.
*2. The Bill*: The bill (VAT Paid Bill), in most cases, will help you, claim warranty services, in an unfortunate case of your device goes bad. So, make sure that you're getting a VAT Paid bill with your device.
*3. Item Condition*: Also, check the item condition (in case you're purchasing it from Ebay).
So, IMO, its a good deal as long as you're getting a brand new item with a manufacturer's warranty and a VAT Paid Bill.
As, gearbox has suggested, if you can't be sure of the seller's/site's reputation, try Cash On Delivery wherever possible.



Gearbox said:


> I haven't heard any good reviews about Naaptol.
> Anyone in TDF here, purchased anything from Naaptol?



I've tried Naaptol and for that particular purchase, my feedback is to be 100%.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I haven't heard any good reviews about Naaptol.
> Anyone in TDF here, purchased anything from Naaptol?



Yup,,I love doing online shopping..
I have purchased goods from Flipkart, ebay, Naaptol, Snapdeal and my feedback will be 100% for everyone of them.


----------



## CyberKID (Nov 27, 2012)

Lalit Kishore said:


> How can a user trust an unknown site especially when the buyer is going to invest a big amount on buying a high end product like 3D LED TV be it from Samsung, LG or any other company. I think firstly you need to find out the genuineness of the site. Check out users review about the delivery of the products and only then go for the online shopping.



In such a case, you can always search for that site's online reviews. There are sites like mouthshut.com, but you can't always base your opinion on such sites with user generated content and reviews and in case of any doubts, you can always opt for COD (atleast your money is safe till the time you receive the product.


----------



## titlingkm (Dec 4, 2012)

How the warranty differs from Dealer Warranty and Mfr. warranty ? Is dealer warranty create any problem when the seller in some other state?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

titlingkm said:


> How the warranty differs from Dealer Warranty and Mfr. warranty ? Is dealer warranty create any problem when the seller in some other state?



As a rule of thumb, always try to get a product with manufacturer warranty.  There's a very simple reason for this: if it is broken, you can bring it to any repair center in the country to get it fixed.  However, not all products come with a manufacturer warranty, and a dealer warranty is your only option.  If this is the case, then if your product is broken, you must ship it back to the seller/dealer to get it serviced.  If you do not live close to the where you purchased the product, it can create a big hassle -- especially if it's a large item such as a TV.  With a manufacturer warranty, if it is a large item such as refrigerators or a TV, they will send a repairman to your house instead.

I hope this answers your question!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 4, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> As a rule of thumb, always try to get a product with manufacturer warranty.  There's a very simple reason for this: if it is broken, you can bring it to any repair center in the country to get it fixed.  However, not all products come with a manufacturer warranty, and a dealer warranty is your only option.  If this is the case, then if your product is broken, you must ship it back to the seller/dealer to get it serviced.  If you do not live close to the where you purchased the product, it can create a big hassle -- especially if it's a large item such as a TV.  With a manufacturer warranty, if it is a large item such as refrigerators or a TV, they will send a repairman to your house instead.
> 
> I hope this answers your question!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



I had a small question.
Flipkart sells the LG 3D Tv at a much cheaper price than what it is quoted at the LG India Website. How they manage to do so?
Are the Tv's available online are the same as getting them offline or there are some difference in terms of specs and feature.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I had a small question.
> Flipkart sells the LG 3D Tv at a much cheaper price than what it is quoted at the LG India Website. How they manage to do so?
> Are the Tv's available online are the same as getting them offline or there are some difference in terms of specs and feature.



The prices listed on the official LG site are simply MRP, or maximum retail price.  This means that a dealer should not sell the TV for more than that listed price.  This number is merely used as a gauge to see general ballpark range a dealer should sell his products.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Dec 4, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> The prices listed on the official LG site are simply MRP, or maximum retail price.  This means that a dealer should not sell the TV for more than that listed price.  This number is merely used as a gauge to see general ballpark range a dealer should sell his products.
> 
> If you have any other questions, feel free to ask!
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



oh, Thanks for the info.
So it's like that we know the maximum price we have to pay for a TV but there is no definite minimum price.
It depends on one negotiation skills.


----------



## CyberKID (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks, LGWRSherlock for explaining the thing quite elaborately.


titlingkm said:


> How the warranty differs from Dealer Warranty and Mfr. warranty ? Is dealer warranty create any problem when the seller in some other state?


If you opt for a dealer warranty, you'll have to bear all costs of transporting the product to the dealer and back. That will definitely create problem if the dealer is in some other city or state; even if the dealer is in your state or city you'll still have the headache of transporting the product to avail the warranty, which will add to the costs. Moreover, dealers might not be authorized (that means that the dealer may be incompatible) to carry on repairs on your product, and there's a possibility that he might use cheap, local components for the repairs.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 4, 2012)

CyberKID said:


> Thanks, LGWRSherlock for explaining the thing quite elaborately.
> 
> If you opt for a dealer warranty, you'll have to bear all costs of transporting the product to the dealer and back. That will definitely create problem if the dealer is in some other city or state; even if the dealer is in your state or city you'll still have the headache of transporting the product to avail the warranty, which will add to the costs. Moreover, dealers might not be authorized (that means that the dealer may be incompatible) to carry on repairs on your product, and there's a possibility that he might use cheap, local components for the repairs.



You are very welcome (although you already did most of the work with your own post!)!  



> oh, Thanks for the info.
> So it's like that we know the maximum price we have to pay for a TV but there is no definite minimum price.
> It depends on one negotiation skills.



Yes, you are correct!  Of course, since you don't know how much the dealer actually paid for the TV, you have no idea how low you can actually go, but I have seen some people buy a TV 15,000 Rs. below the MRP!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 5, 2012)

sylva said:


> hi guys please clarify my doubts. Am planing to purchase  Samsung 32EH5000 led. In local showrooms its cost around 36500. but in online sites its  cost around 33000. In showrooms we can get company warranty, whether  will get company warranty in online  sites? am confused help me friends...



You can purchase from online, because online sites cost is less then showrooms cast and warranty is not matter, you will get warranty from both side. this time is not more different between online shopping and window shopping.


----------



## alamoda (Dec 12, 2012)

These days online shopping is very much safe but that site should be reputed site. there are lots of discounts available in the online sites you can check that and can purchase the LED.


----------



## ashutosh_jain (Dec 18, 2012)

Part of the reason that online companies are able to sell the same product cheaply is: 
a) they sell products in bulk
b) they do not have showroom/shop and overhead costs to worry about. 
c) they pass on a large portion of discount they get from manufacturer to consumer. 
If you are planning to buy Samsung 32EH5000 you better go to a showroom and get the physical feel of the product and then if you don’t get the same cost as online buy it online. But have you considered that Samsung is still using active technology for 3D TV; like a kid who refuses to grow up; unlike Toshiba and LG that use passive technology.


----------

